# Valleys' water over-flowing gutters



## davco (May 1, 2007)

I had a gutter company put 6" gutters and some gutter topper stuff, and after all that when it rains heavily, the rain coming down the valleys still overwhelm the gutters at the spot where they terminate into the gutter.

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to solve this?


Are there any devices out there that can divide up/disperse this overwhelming river of water that comes pouring down the valleys so that it doesn't overwhelm the gutter, perhaps on the roof before it hits the gutter ?

Thanks


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

The product you are seeking is called either a rain diverter or a splash guard.

They sell white and brown ones at Home Depot where they sell the guttering accessories. They just get either zip screwed or pop riveted into the top outer flange of the inside corner miter section of the gutter trough. As sold, it is mostly just a flat piece of aluminum, with about a 3/8" to 1/2" flange bent at a 90* angle along the bottom. It is this bottom flange which attaches to the top of the outer face of the newly installed gutter trough. 1/2 goes to each side of the center of the corners miter.

This will prevent the tidal wave from bridging over the top of the inside corner gutter miter section.

Ed


----------



## davco (May 1, 2007)

*Thank You*

Thank you Ed for your reply, this sounds like an effective idea although in the past I've had a synthetic kick out flashing from "Raintek" above this gutter and all the debris from the valley just clogged up the kick out making matters worse, I fear the same thing would happen with the splash guard....Any thoughts? Maybe its just an imperfect situation.

Thanks again.


----------

